# Black sneakers to wear with cargo pants for hospital rotation



## NuclearCherry (Sep 19, 2017)

I'm currently in a paramedic class, and as part of this class we're required to complete extensive clinical hours within hospital emergency departments (upwards of 250 hours just in the hospital over the next 9 months). We're permitted to wear whatever closed toe footwear we want for these rotations, but the only requirement is that your shoes have to be black. We're still required to wear our clinical uniforms, however, which are the same uniforms that we wear out in the field (navy blue cargo/tactical pants). It can get pretty tiring wearing steel-toes for 8-12 hours straight when you're on your feet the whole time, so I'm looking for something more comfortable for these shifts, but I'm struggling to find a pair that won't look ridiculous when worn with the cargo pants (would getting a regular pair of Nike sneakers look dumb with them?). Does anyone have any suggestions for what I should look into?


----------



## luke_31 (Sep 19, 2017)

Get a pair of boots without steel toes. They will be comfortable, but any decent pair of shoes or boots is going to cost a bit if they are worth it.


----------



## mgr22 (Sep 19, 2017)

I agree about trying boots without steel toes. "Diehard" worked for me -- comfortable, rugged and inexpensive. I think I got them at Sears.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 19, 2017)

There are plenty of "sneaker" type duty shoes. Check your local uniform shop.


----------



## Underoath87 (Sep 19, 2017)

Just wear your boots.  If they're that uncomfortable, you'll want to get better ones for work anyway.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 19, 2017)

I just went to Walmart and got a pair of $10 running type shoes. I wanted a cheap option that I could just toss if I needed to. I didn’t want to wear my normal running shoes that cost a lot more to clinicals. 

Boots tend to be heavy and not allow your feet to breath do things get hot and sweaty. 

Whatever you decide to do make sure that you break the shoe/boot in prior to your first shift or else your feet will hate you.


----------



## StCEMT (Sep 19, 2017)

I bought a pair of Under Armour boots that are usually my go to summer pair when its 100+ outside.


----------



## VFlutter (Sep 19, 2017)

I have multiple pairs of Salomon boots/shoes and can not say enough good things about them. They are pricey but well worth it IMO. Very comfortable and durable. You can wear them for 12+hrs without issue and they look better with EMS pants than tennis shoes. 
https://www.tacticaldistributors.co...-gtx-all-black-2016-model?variant=40612159380


----------



## Kevinf (Sep 20, 2017)

Keen makes shoes with and without protective toes. Skechers has an ultra-light vented shoe with memory foam. Bates makes an ultralight side-zip boot with a composite toe.

I have the Bates, and I use elastic laces with them. They allow the boot to flex and expand with your foot, and the composite toe weight is negligible. The side zip and elastic laces mean they are easy and quick to get on and off. They are about as light and comfortable as boots can get.


----------

